# milonga = μιλόνγκα (της μιλόνγκας, οι μιλόνγκες)



## nickel (Apr 8, 2014)

Μια και στο πλαίσιο του τανγκό αναφερθήκαμε και στη μιλόνγκα...

Σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia:

Milonga is a term for a place or an event where tango is danced. People who frequently go to milongas are sometimes called milongueros. The term "milonga" can also refer to a musical genre. The music played is mainly tango, vals and milonga (as the musical genre).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milonga_(place)

Milonga σημαίνει λόγια, λέξεις. Λεπτομέρειες για την προέλευση θα βρείτε εδώ.

Σε ρεπορτάζ της Ελευθεροτυπίας (του 2010) διαβάζω:

Η «μιλόνγκα» είναι ένας αργεντίνικος όρος που αναφέρεται στον χώρο -ή την εκδήλωση- όπου μπορεί κανείς να πάει για να χορέψει τάνγκο. Το τάνγκο γεννήθηκε μεταξύ 1870-1890 και ξεκίνησε να χορεύεται στους δρόμους, στις φτωχογειτονιές του Μπουένος Αϊρες. Τα τελευταία χρόνια, όμως, η μακρινή λατινική Αμερική έχει έρθει πολύ κοντά στην Ελλάδα... Δεκάδες σχολές λάτιν χορών υποδέχονται καθημερινά ορκισμένους θαμώνες και οι οργανωμένες μιλόνγκας προγραμματίζουν συχνές συναντήσεις. Τα στέκια των «τανγκέρος» -αυτών που χορεύουν τάνγκο- είναι γνωστά, αφού μιλόνγκας «στήνονται» σε όλο το Λεκανοπέδιο, στη Θεσσαλονίκη, στον Βόλο και σε άλλες πόλεις της χώρας. 

Αν ανήκετε σ' αυτούς που γράφουν _τανγκό_ ή _τάνγκο_, _πινγκ πονγκ_, _πάρκινγκ_ (και όχι _πάρκιγκ_) κ.τ.ό., προτιμάτε να γράφετε _μιλόνγκα_. Αυτοί που γράφουν _ταγκό_ ή _τάγκο_, είναι πιθανό να γράψουν και _μιλόγκα_.

Ένα άλλο θέμα που δεν έχει ρυθμιστεί είναι το κλιτικό πρότυπο της νιόφερτης. Υπάρχουν κάποιοι (όπως στο ρεπορτάζ της «Ε») που λένε _μιλόνγκας_ και εννοούν τον πληθυντικό της λέξης. Και υπάρχει και η τεράστια μερίδα που έχει ήδη εξελληνίσει τη λέξη και την κλίνει σαν ελληνική: *η μιλόνγκα, της μιλόνγκας, οι μιλόνγκες*.


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2014)

daeman said:


> .......
> H *Brasilentina *είναι μια ομάδα μουσικών που ασχολείται με τη μουσική της Βραζιλίας και της Αργεντινής. Έχει έδρα τη Λάρισα και το ρεπερτόριό της εκτείνεται από τη νοσταλγία των βραζιλιάνικων *τσόρο *[στδ. _Choro__ (Portuguese pronunciation: _[ˈʃoɾu], "cry" or "lament"), popularly called _*chorinho* _("little cry" or "little lament")] των αρχών του 20ού αιώνα και τη μπόσα νόβα, στην εσωστρέφεια και τον ερωτισμό των αργεντίνικων _*τανγκό*_, βαλς και *μιλόνγκα *για να καταλήξει στους χορευτικούς ρυθμούς της σάμπας.
> ...
> 
> Milonga Sentimental



Λεξιλογία: πριν από σας, για σας. :)


----------

